# Toro CCR 2450 Wheel Replacement help



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

I broke the plastic wheel and need to replace but at both ends of the welded on axle there are these two bronze colored "caps" and for the life of me I cant figure out what they are or how to remove them.

Hep!


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hopefully your dealer that sold you your wheel gave you some of those caps as well. Just take locking pliers and grab onto the flange of the cap and pull. The new ones are in case you destroy the old ones taking them off. Replace them with a hammer until they are fully seated. After you change the wheel of course.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

destroy the plastic cap. either use a new cap or drill the axle and use a cotterpin


JR


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

It's not plastic. It's metal. It's some sort of press fit so a new cap will probably be needed. I can drill and pin it but would prefer not to.


----------

